
Show HN: Whatdidyoudoyesterday - steo
http://whatdidyoudoyesterday.com
======
tarellel
This reminds me of an early build of fmylife. They should definitely add a
keyword filter to clean up some of the trash posts.

Ie, the first posts I saw were something along the lines of: Your mom. Fucked!
Smoked a bowl out of your ass.

~~~
steo
filtered them :)

------
surds
Ugh. Give a little bit of scope for anonymous posting, and it becomes a crap
comment and trolling ground.

------
soulchild37
Hopefully the approval process doesnt take long

~~~
steo
it does not, but received a lot of posts in few minutes, take me a while to
filter them quickly :)

------
dmarlow
That went downhill quickly...

------
OhSoHumble
The initial posts are uh... yeah.

